# Furacão OMAR (Atlântico 2008 #15)



## Rog (14 Out 2008 às 15:57)

Formou-se no Atlântico a Tempestade Tropical OMAR.



> ...DEPRESSION IN THE EASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA STRENGTHENS INTO
> TROPICAL STORM OMAR...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR PUERTO RICO AND THE
> ...









*-------------*
*Informação*
Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2008 às 09:35)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical OMAR (Atlântico 2008 #15)*

Tempestade Omar intensificou-se e é agora um furacão de categoria 1.

Aviso 7A



> ...OMAR CONTINUES MOVING SLOWLY NORTHEASTWARD...
> 
> A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS AND THE
> ISLANDS OF VIEQUES AND CULEBRA.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2008 às 14:38)

gostava de fazer uma pergunta aso especialistas deste forum.

qual a probabilidade deste furacão OMAR chegar aos açores em tempestade tropical?

é que segundo este modelo "ele" vai passar a arrsar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Out 2008 às 15:05)

Hazores disse:


> gostava de fazer uma pergunta aso especialistas deste forum.
> 
> qual a probabilidade deste furacão OMAR chegar aos açores em tempestade tropical?
> 
> é que segundo este modelo "ele" vai passar a arrsar.



As probabilidades são ainda poucas embora os modelos preveem algo do genero...

Quanto ao trajecto apresentado, significa que vai bater em cheio mas como extra-tropical e tudo depende da posiçao do AA e Shear...

Teremos de aguardar mais uns dias a ver o que dá pois este tipo de sistemas são muito imprevisiveis...


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2008 às 15:17)

Hazores disse:


> gostava de fazer uma pergunta aso especialistas deste forum.
> qual a probabilidade deste furacão OMAR chegar aos açores em tempestade tropical?
> é que segundo este modelo "ele" vai passar a arrsar.



Isso é apenas um membro dos 20 que compõe o ensemble do modelo GFS.







Em termos de diferentes modelos o cenário é este e não incluem os Açores:







E depois há a questão da intensidade, mesmo que se aproxime dos Açores resta saber que sistema será e que intensidade terá. Não será nada fácil um Furacão aguentar-se até lá.







De qualquer das formas estamos a falar a muitos dias e é prematuro estar a prever cenários.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2008 às 15:29)

O Omar está com bom aspecto, e vai construindo as paredes do olho






Em relação ao trajecto, a previsão é mais para leste do que se previa há 2 dias atrás. A explicação é simples, o movimento dele tem a ver com o cavado nos níveis altos bem como um anticiclone também nos níveis alto que se forma nos próximos dias, e quanto mais intenso o sistema for mais influência terá no movimento a circulação nos níveis médios e altos. Um sistema mais fraco  com a actual situação sinóptica passaria um pouco mais a Oeste, sobre Puerto Rico.

300hPa (Agora )






300 hPa (48 horas)


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 16:52)

Hazores disse:


> gostava de fazer uma pergunta aso especialistas deste forum.
> 
> qual a probabilidade deste furacão OMAR chegar aos açores em tempestade tropical?
> 
> é que segundo este modelo "ele" vai passar a arrsar.



Na minha opiniao se o omar chegar aos Açores chegará pelo menos como tempestade tropical mas se as condições em altura forem ideais devido a SST de 23Cº ( ainda razoavel) e a proximidade das ilhas ás massas de agua quentes transportadas pela corrente do golfo  o omar poderá chegar como  cat1 ( quase impossivel...)


----------



## dunio9 (15 Out 2008 às 17:21)

Sou leigo na matéria, mas acredito que o Omar deverá passar a noroeste dos Açores, tal como fez o Gordon, todavia, neste momento registamos temperaturas nos oceanos aqui nas ilhas na casa dos 23- 24 º celsius, o que poderá manter o Omar como categoria 1 até estas paragens e depois é esperar pela evoluçao do seu trajecto. abraco a todos


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 01:54)

*OMAR é um furacão de categoria 2!*



> *...Omar becomes category two hurricane...moving quickly
> northeastward toward the Virgin and northern Leeward Islands...*
> 
> a Hurricane Warning is in effect for the U.S. Virgin Islands and the
> ...


----------



## neomoon (16 Out 2008 às 04:53)

Segundo as previsões do NHC de Miami, o Furacão OMAR passou nas ultimas horas de categoria 1 para categoria 3 , com um deslocamento para Nordeste, o que segundo as previsões possivelmente irá passar perto ou pelos Açores. Todavia ainda é cedo para se fazer uma previsão exacta, pois a mesma poderá ser alterada.
A se confirmar o pior, neste ano temos aqui nos Açores novamente mais uma passagem de um Furacão ou não, coisa que todos e qualquer açorianos já estão habituados.
Neste momento as temperaturas das aguas dos Açores, quedam-se pelos 23/24 graus. A manter-se esta temperatura oceanica, é bem provável que este sistema depressionário chegue aos Açores em categoria 1, não chegando ao território continental.
A ver vamos.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2008 às 11:25)

O Omar já terá passado o pico da sua intensidade, a estrutura deteriorou-se um pouco e a pressão segundo o último voo de reconhecimento já subiu.






Quanto aos Açores, será muito difícil chegar às imediações do arquipélago como sistema tropical, o NHC para já prevê que seja como extra-tropical. Contudo é de seguir a situação obviamente.

INITIAL      16/0900Z 19.1N  63.2W   110 KT
 12HR VT     16/1800Z 21.7N  61.0W   110 KT
 24HR VT     17/0600Z 26.0N  58.5W   100 KT
 36HR VT     17/1800Z 30.0N  55.5W    90 KT
 48HR VT     18/0600Z 33.5N  52.0W    80 KT
 72HR VT     19/0600Z 37.0N  45.0W    65 KT
 96HR VT     20/0600Z 40.0N  37.0W    55 KT...BECOMING EXTRATROPICAL
120HR VT     21/0600Z 42.0N  25.0W    45 KT...EXTRATROPICAL


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2008 às 12:03)

Puxa...ele vai a caminho dos Açores...parece que  de la ja ninguem o tira...


----------



## psm (16 Out 2008 às 12:17)

Sim na ultima previsão indica
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/tcweb/cgi-bin/tc_home.cgi


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Já começo a sonhar...


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2008 às 13:10)

stormy disse:


> ele vai a caminho dos açores de la ja ninguem o tira...



Depois dos açores podia era vir para lisboa, em vez de ser forreta e tomar outro rumo 

Mais propriamente CORROIOS


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 13:53)

bem, afinal parece que vamos ter qualquer coisinha por cá.....

Atenção: não começem a mandar jornalistas para cá para o Omar não fugir como aconteceu com o Gordon à 2 anos


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2008 às 15:07)

O Omar está degradar-se muito rapidamente, na imagem de satélite está numa lástima, o cavado e uma ULL parecem estar a fazer mais estragos do que o previsto. Vamos ver o que sobra daqui, provavelmente pouco.


----------



## dunio9 (16 Out 2008 às 15:59)

boa tarde! Pelos vistos "o clima" de discussão hoje está quente, como disse o VINCE e bem, estão todos a fugir ao tópico, pelo que percebi ao pesquisar, o Omar poderá passar por aqui apenas como tempestade tropical ou extra tropical, mas aguardemos a sua evolução. Tivemos a experiência " Gordon" na qual se criaram condições de receio nas populações e nada aconteceu,  tempestades tropicais por aqui são aguardadas com naturalidade, um furação cat.1 a situação já muda muito. por isso aguardemos com cuidado e acho justo deixar as previsões para quem sabe. abraço


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2008 às 16:36)

Para os utilizadores do fórum, uma série de mensagens circenses que estavam por aqui foram removidas após se ter investigado percebeu-se que era apenas um vulgaris troll e respectivo clone em versão feminina. Clones são proibidos no forum, como tal, os users em questão foram banidos.

Regressemos ao Omar.


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2008 às 16:36)

Se chegar aos Açores será de forma muito fraca, nem se irá dar por ele 






a temperatura da água na zona dos Açores é muito baixa para OMAR recarregar baterias 







portanto na minha humilde opinião tem a sua morte anunciada


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 16:41)

wei home tá tudo tolo neste forum? (bem à moda  da Terceira)

para começar podem esquecer o OMAR pois ele da maneira que está a perder força SE chegar cá vai ser uma depressão igual às outras. 
pode-se sentir um pouco mais a intensidade do vento porque de resto   desconfio que aconteça mais alguma coisa.

segundo ponto: tou aqui à pouco tempo e ainda não tinha visto uma coisa destas; derrepente em todos os tópicos aparecem a falar do Omar.

terceiro ponto: sou açoriano e terceirense com muito orgulho, não é preciso vir para aqui fazer publicidade aos Açores, nem se registarem no forum para dizer que as casas são resistentes a um F1,2,3,4 ou 5, nem precisam estar sempre com as manias das grandezas (desculpem mas há sempre açorianos que têm de ter sempre tudo melhor do que os outros e que a sua ilha é sempre melhor que as outras), pois isto é os Açores e o continente é o continente.

Quarto ponto: se perceberem alguma coisa de meteorologia hão-de saber que os critérios para emissão de avisos meteorologicos são diferentes de região para região (neste caso Açores e continente) para nós açorianos podemo-nos auguentar com ventos de 100 Km/h mas não suportamos com temperaturas inferior a 6ºC pois é emitido alerta nos Açores o que não acontece no continente.



Quinto ponto



neomoon disse:


> Aliás é graças à fama de mau tempo que os Açores têm que faz com sejamos ilhas muito verdes e sem falta de água... Temos água para dar e vender a quem quiser ... E secas por aqui... n existem lol..
> 
> Óme venha daí esse furacão e deixem-se de disparates lol




era bom que nã faltasse a água, mas infelizmente à 2 meses para cá pode chover o que chover à sempre dois dias por semana que não à água

querem evoluir tanto a terceira que até deram cabo dos aquiferos


Há coisa fantásticas não há!


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2008 às 16:53)

O último aviso do NHC vem de encontro à rápida deterioração que era visível nas imagens de satélite. O Omar passou de um Furacão quase a roçar a categoria 4 para um ciclone com o centro exposto. 

Se aqui dizemos muitas vezes que 5 dias é muito, pois hoje, que sirva de lição aos menos prudentes nas previsões, hoje parece que 5 horas já foi muito.

É possível que se o windshear acalmar ele se consiga reorganizar pois naquela zona a água ainda é bastante quente. Se não for esse o caso, é provável que se torne extra tropical antes do que vem nesta última previsão. 

Mas com tudo isto é para já enorme a incerteza quanto ao seu futuro.








> *IT IS SIMPLY AMAZING TO ME AT HOW QUICKLY A HURRICANE CAN SPIN UP
> AND JUST AS QUICKLY FALL APART*.  OMAR REACHED NEAR THE THRESHOLD OF
> CATEGORY 4 EARLY THIS MORNING AROUND 06Z AND NOW WE HAVE AN EXPOSED
> LOW-LEVEL CENTER SHOWING UP IN THE VISIBLE SATELLITE IMAGERY JUST A
> ...


----------



## Milhafre (16 Out 2008 às 17:35)

Hazores disse:


> wei home tá tudo tolo neste forum? (bem à moda  da Terceira)
> 
> para começar podem esquecer o OMAR pois ele da maneira que está a perder força SE chegar cá vai ser uma depressão igual às outras.
> pode-se sentir um pouco mais a intensidade do vento porque de resto   desconfio que aconteça mais alguma coisa.
> ...



A sério? Existe falta de água aí na Terceira? Mas isso é grave estarem a destruir assim dessa maneira os aquíferos.
Se quiserem mandamos daqui água para aí


----------



## Milhafre (16 Out 2008 às 17:36)

Vince disse:


> O último aviso do NHC vem de encontro à rápida deterioração que era visível nas imagens de satélite. O Omar passou de um Furacão quase a roçar a categoria 4 para um ciclone com o centro exposto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2008 às 20:15)

A questão neste momento não é saber se o Omar chega aos Açores, é saber se resiste muito mais tempo com as condições a que está a ser sujeito. Está literalmente a ser desfeito, a imagem de satélite é esclarecedora, um misto de windshear e movimento demasiado rápido estão a quebrar-lhe a estrutura toda. Ou isto acalma durante a noite como por vezes sucede, ou amanhã pouco restará do Omar.


----------



## Milhafre (16 Out 2008 às 20:28)

Vince disse:


> A questão neste momento não é saber se o Omar chega aos Açores, é saber se resiste muito mais tempo com as condições a que está a ser sujeito. Está literalmente a ser desfeito, a imagem de satélite é esclarecedora, um misto de windshear e movimento demasiado rápido estão a quebrar-lhe a estrutura toda. Ou isto acalma durante a noite como por vezes sucede, ou amanhã pouco restará do Omar.



Esta situação pode acabar com o OMAR sem duvida que sim!


----------



## Milhafre (16 Out 2008 às 20:32)

A temporada de furacões ainda não terminou. Termina a 1 Novembro. Até lá poderão formar-se outros sistemas


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2008 às 22:07)

Imagens interessantes do OMAR





Colour coded cloud top temps hurricane Omar






Cat3 hurricane Omar near the Virgin

Por esta altura só ficam mesmo as fotos para recordação pois o OMAR esta muito fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 22:27)

Lá vamos nós levar com umas nuvens e uns "bafos" de oeste para estragar a média  não vamos ver mais nada se não isso.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2008 às 10:57)

Omar passa a tempestade tropical...
Depois de nos surpreender ontem com CAT3 passou muito rapido (decrescimo) a TS...com um nucleo exposto e degradado..


...Omar continues to weaken as it moves northeastward over the
Atlantic...

at 500 am AST...0900z...the center of Tropical Storm Omar was
located near latitude 26.0 north...longitude 56.4 west or about 670
miles...1075 km...southeast of Bermuda.

Omar is moving toward the northeast near 25 mph...41 km/hr...and
this general motion with a gradual decrease in forward speed is 
expected during the next day or two.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 60 mph...95
km/hr...with higher gusts. Some additional weakening is forecast
during the next 24 hours.

Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 115 miles...185 km
mainly to the southeast of the center.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 992 mb...29.29 inches.

Repeating the 500 am AST position...26.0 N...56.4 W.  Movement
toward...northeast near 25 mph.  Maximum sustained winds...60 mph.
Minimum central pressure...992 mb.

The next advisory will be issued by the National Hurricane Center at
1100 am AST.

$$
Forecaster Avila


Enfim....


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Nas últimas horas melhorou, mas mais daqui a bocado com as imagens do visível perceber-se-á melhor como está o LLC.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2008 às 12:08)

Vince disse:


> Nas últimas horas melhorou, mas mais daqui a bocado com as imagens do visível perceber-se-á melhor como está o LLC.



Quem me dera estar nos açores para ver nem q fosse uma tempestade subtropical...
....


----------



## Hazores (17 Out 2008 às 12:21)

stormy disse:


> quem me dera estar nos açores para ver nem q fosse uma STD
> ....



aos açores não chega nada nem STD, provavelmente choveu mais esta noite do que uma depressão Omar que possa eventualmente chegar aqui.

o Omar já era

mais um para o tópico suicidios


----------



## Ike (17 Out 2008 às 12:39)

Hazores disse:


> aos açores não chega nada nem STD, provavelmente choveu mais esta noite do que uma depressão Omar que possa eventualmente chegar aqui.
> 
> o Omar já era
> 
> mais um para o tópico suicidios



O que é certo (e apesar de serem previsões para 5 dias) continuam a prever o Omar como tempestade tropical se o mesmo eventualmente passar pelos Açores.

Acho que não se deve entrar em euforias, mas também não se deve ignorar por completo a situação. Nem uma coisa nem outra.

Para além disso não deixa de alguma forma raro um sistema deste tipo vir para estes lados e afectar território nacional, por isso motivos de interesse existem sempre.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Hazores disse:


> aos açores não chega nada nem STD, provavelmente choveu mais esta noite do que uma depressão Omar que possa eventualmente chegar aqui.
> 
> o Omar já era
> 
> mais um para o tópico suicidios



Estas pessimista...

Parece que o OMAR esta-se a recompor mas temos de ter paciencia agora...

Eu acredito em algo!! numa TS nos Açores...:assobio:


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2008 às 13:42)

Se há coisa que nunca devemos subestimar são Furacões ou tempestades deste Género..também ninguém ia imaginar que se iria formar um Furacão ao largo da Ilha da Madeira e so iria parar no Algarve e Sul de Espanha..e atenção que as águas ao largo dos Açores/Madeiras não são tão frias quanto isso.


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 16:51)

]ToRnAdO[;91000 disse:
			
		

> Estas pessimista...
> 
> Parece que o OMAR esta-se a recompor mas temos de ter paciencia agora...



O OMAR ESTÁ A QUÊ? SERÁ QUE LI BEM? 

Isso são boas notícias, mas não vou deitar foguetes antes da festa, porque está mais que provado que tudo pode acontecer à ultima da hora...


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2008 às 17:28)

Sim, melhorou ao longo do dia de hoje, o NHC acabou de confirmar isso, pelo menos já tem aspecto de ciclone pois ontem à noite e madrugada de hoje o aspecto era miserável, hoje parece bastante melhor.






Segundo o último aviso do NHC, provavelmente não andará longe da intensidade de Furacão novamente, embora nas últimas 2  horas se note que os topos das nuvens voltaram a aquecer um pouco. Para o NHC ainda existe uma pequena janela de oportunidade para alguma intensificação nas próximas 24 horas, a partir dai tudo será mais complicado.



> OMAR *HAS RE-INTENSIFIED SOME THIS MORNING* AS SHOWN IN THE STRONGLY
> CURVED BANDED STRUCTURE FROM GEOSTATIONARY SATELLITE IMAGERY. THE
> DVORAK ESTIMATE FROM TAFB SUGGESTED 55 KT AT 12 UTC...THOUGH
> IMPROVED DEEP CONVECTION SINCE WOULD INDICATE A STRONGER CYCLONE AT
> ...


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 21:36)

BOAS NOTÍCIAS DE ULTIMA HORA:

O OMAR É DE NOVO UM FURACÃO!!!!!!!!!  

Mesmo assim há que não deitar foguetes.... pelo menos AINDA


----------



## Redfish (17 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Pelas ultimas previsões os Açores poderão ser atingidos pelo Omar já como tempestade ou depressão, mas ainda é cedo para certezas...
temos que esperar...


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2008 às 22:30)

Cada vez parece mais provável que o OMAR chegue aos Açores.
Espero que o OMAR não chegue aos Açores com força de furacão.
A região não está preparada para enfrentar um furacão, mesmo que seja apenas de categoria 1 iria certamente causar muitos danos...


----------



## dunio9 (17 Out 2008 às 22:56)

MSantos disse:


> Cada vez parece mais provavel que o OMAR chegue aos Açores.
> Espero que o OMAR não chegue aos Açores com força de furacão.
> A região não está preparada para enfrentar um furacão, mesmo que seja apenas de categoria 1 iria certamente causar muitos danos...




sim é verdade! Por aqui tivemos experiências passadas com tempestades tropicais e os danos foram consideráveis, nós açoreanos estamos habituados a estas situaçoes, um Furacao CAT1 , ui isso por aqui é novo!!! Nao consigo imaginar o que aconteceria. Lembro-me bem aquando da previsão da passagem do "Gordon" por aqui o clima de receio que se vivia. a ver vamos...


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Out 2008 às 23:42)

Tenho poucos conhecimentos de meteorologia, mas não me parece que a temperatura da água seja a suficiente para suportar um furacão naquelas águas, se fosse há 2 ou 3 semanas com água a 25ºC talvez as coisas fossem diferentes 

Começa a parecer provável "isto" chegar aos Açores, mas não acredito que o faça sequer como tempestade tropical.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2008 às 01:15)

Este nosso " amiguinho " ainda vai dar que falar  aguardemos..


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2008 às 01:38)

o pessimista voltou

na altura que isto aqueçe um bocadinho à uma baixa de luz e a net foi-se  a EDA anda a brincar comnosco e o meu modem não gosta de brincadeiras fica 

gostei de saber que o Omar resurgui, mas continuo na minha é furacão de pouca dura, as temperaturas da água estão muito baixas (nos mares dos açores anda à volta dos 21,5ºC)

penso que se chegar será em depressão tropical, o que sinceramente não me preocupa muito, pode ser um ventinho mais nada.

ao menos ele já aparece nas imagens de satélite 






já fica na foto




MSantos disse:


> Cada vez parece mais provavel que o OMAR chegue aos Açores.
> Espero que o OMAR não chegue aos Açores com força de furacão.
> A região não está preparada para enfrentar um furacão, mesmo que seja apenas de categoria 1 iria certamente causar muitos danos...



1º gostava de saber se conheces os Açores?

2º quanto à região não estar preparada, não punha as minhas mãos no fogo, mas acredito, isto não é picardia, que estamos mais bem preparados que no continente, já levamos com algumas ctástrofes naturais em cima desde tempestades tropicais,depressões em fase de cavamento, o que não é pêra doce, pequenos tornados o que aconteceu o ano passado na lagoa?penso eu que foi lá, sismos.....

3º se passase um F1 garanto que iria haver alguns prejuizos, mas tambem não ia ser exgero nenhum  (isto  se não for em s.miguel, eles são um bocadinho exagerados, mas fica entre nós) garanto que ser ilhéu e saber conviver com a natureza seja de qua forma for desda a fúria dela até ao seu explendor máximo 
também seria bom para testar os planos do SRBPCA, é que tenho alguns que tenho duvida de estrem bem planeados, mas isto é outra história....

boa noite a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 01:41)

Hazores disse:


> 2º quanto à região não estar preparada, não punha as minhas mãos no fogo, mas acredito, isto não é picardia, que estamos mais bem preparados que no continente, já levamos com algumas ctástrofes naturais em cima desde tempestades tropicais,depressões em fase de cavamento, o que não é pêra doce, pequenos tornados o que aconteceu o ano passado na lagoa?penso eu que foi lá, sismos.....



Estou totalmente de acordo


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2008 às 10:51)

Hazores disse:


> o pessimista voltou
> 
> na altura que isto aqueçe um bocadinho à uma baixa de luz e a net foi-se  a EDA anda a brincar comnosco e o meu modem não gosta de brincadeiras fica
> 
> ...



1º Apenas conheço a Ilha de S. Miguel...

2º Os açores já tiveram muitas tempestades isto é um facto, mas nunca um  impacto directo de um furacão. Os furacões são talvez das manifestações da natureza mais fortes e destrutivas.
Concordo quando dizes que estão mais preparados do que o Continente mas não sei se estarão preparados para um furacão... 

3º Só espero que se o OMAR chegar aos Açores os açorianos não o subestimem ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2008 às 11:03)

> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 180833
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 11:48)

Então? 

Deu a curva? Já não vai para os açores?


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 12:10)

Deve ter visto uma tabuleta a dizer Portugal e teve medo foi embora


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2008 às 14:29)

miguel disse:


> Deve ter visto uma tabuleta a dizer Portugal e teve medo foi embora




não, o que dizia na tabuleta era interdita a passagem a furacões ou qualquer resto mortal dos mesmos.

é que embora não pareça os açores é portugal e não temos dinheiro para reconstruir


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2008 às 16:47)

O sonho que alguns tinham de ver o OMAR chegar aos Açores vai cair por terra segundo as ultimas infomações do NHC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 16:48)

Lá se foi o Omar...



> *...Omar degenerates to a remnant low...*
> 
> 
> at 1100 am AST...1500z...the center of the remnant low...former
> ...


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2008 às 16:57)

Bem lá se foi..agora " venha " o proximo eheh


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2008 às 19:20)

tanto que falaram mal de mim, o pessimista, mas tinha razão.

é assim, o anticiclone,  faz sempre maravilhas é o nosso protector, nesta altura do ano ele faz sempre das suas, bloqueia tudo.
o pior é quando ele se desloca mais para sul ou para norte e aí ficamos desprotegidos é que apanhamos com tudo e mais alguma coisa.

nem F1, nem STD, nem nada


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2008 às 19:31)

para quem acompanhou este furacão desde o inicio, como eu, segui todas as previsões dele devem ter reparado que é mesmo impossivel prever qual a sua trajéctória, por muito avançado que seja o modelo.

o Omar foi um exemplo perfeito disto que estou a falar.

bem penso que agora é esperar para a proxima epoca porque esta já era.


----------



## Milhafre (18 Out 2008 às 21:52)

Hazores disse:


> 2º quanto à região não estar preparada, não punha as minhas mãos no fogo, mas acredito, isto não é picardia, que estamos mais bem preparados que no continente, já levamos com algumas ctástrofes naturais em cima desde tempestades tropicais,depressões em fase de cavamento, o que não é pêra doce, pequenos tornados o que aconteceu o ano passado na lagoa?penso eu que foi lá, sismos.....
> 
> 3º se passase um F1 garanto que iria haver alguns prejuizos, mas tambem não ia ser exgero nenhum  (isto  se não for em s.miguel, eles são um bocadinho exagerados, mas fica entre nós)




Concordo em absoluto! Aliás sismos é o pão nosso de cada dia aqui na maior ilha açoriana, e também que São Miguel é a ilha dos Açores com o vulcanismo mais activo de todas, para não falar em enxurradas, ventos ciclónicos e por aí fora. Aliás de todas as ilhas, São Miguel é a mais martirizada devido não só à sua posição geográfica como à sua orografia muito acidentada obviamente. E é por esse mesmo paradoxo que somos cognominados de "ILHA VERDE", porque água é o que não falta aqui na ilha do Arcanjo! Bem haja à natureza que criou a nossa linda ilha 

Consideras ser um exagero uma vila ser parcialmente destruída pela passagem de um tornado de categoria 1, como o que passou recentemente na Vila da Lagoa? Achas um exagero inúmeros stands de carros terem sido totalmente varridos da face da terra? Achas um exagero a Fábrica de Álcool ter sido parcialmente destruída? Achas um exagero inumeras escolas, e casas particulares terem sofrido tb com o mesmo, sem falar que muitas familias perderam todos os seus haveres?
Acho que não tás a ver bem o esquema todo. É que estamos a falar de uma catástrofe natural que causou inumeras destruições. Com todo o respeito mas acho que não estás a ter bom senso para com as vítimas dessa referida catástrofe.
Vocês aí na Terceira estão-se consolando. Não se passa nada por aí, e ainda bem que assim o é. Imagino que se o mesmo se passasse na tua ilha, comcerteza não te ias referir levianamente a essa situação como um EXAGERO, mas pronto, são opiniões.

... Em relação ao furacão OMAR, ainda bem que se desviou da sua rota. Para ventos já nos basta o inverno lol.

Abraços aos demais


----------



## Milhafre (19 Out 2008 às 01:53)

Sim entendo e percebo o teu ponto de vista quando referes que os órgaos de comunicação social exageram. E é um facto! Mas nesse caso volto a frisar novamente que não foi exagero algum face à dimensão da tragédia!

Se São Miguel das ilhas todas é a mais fustigada, isso deve-se como já referi atrás, à sua posição geográfica e ao seu relevo muito acidentado, pois como saberás, além da ilha do Pico, São Miguel é a segunda ilha dos Açores com maiores altitudes de relevo o que propicia a diversos e inumeros micro-climas dentro da própria ilha, ao contrário da Terceira ou de Santa Maria por exemplo. 

Se formos para falar em ilhas mais fustigadas, mais pluviosas, ventosas ou até mesmo mais húmidas, então Flores e São Miguel estão no topo da lista, e por isso mesmo é que são as ilhas com maior abundância de cursos de água, que se traduzem em lagos e lagoas, cascatas e ribeiras, facto que se deve uma vez mais à morfologia e à natureza dos seus próprios solos vulcânicos, sem falar novamente nas suas posições geográficas no contexto açoriano, bem como à sua orografia muito elevada . Quanto maior forem as cotas de altitude de uma região ou ilha (entenda-se que estou a falar do seu relevo,), maior será a sua humidade e consequentemente a sua pluviosidade e circulação atmosférica associada a diversos micro-climas. Dentro da ilha de São Miguel não existe um clima definido, pois este pode variar de cidade para cidade ou de concelho para concelho. 

Outro facto, a maior fajã dos Açores, ironicamente não se situa na ilha de São Jorge (ilha conhecida pelas suas fajãs), mas sim em São Miguel - a Fajã do Faial da Terra ou popularmente conhecida como Fajã de Água Retorta ou do Calhau, com o seu pequeno povoado situado nessa mesma Fajã e com um próprio micro-clima que lhe é associado!

Segundo facto: Também ironicamente a ilha Graciosa( muito seca e muito plana), é erroneamente conhecida como a ilha dos Moinhos de Vento, já que a ilha dos Açores que mais Moinhos de vento e de Água teve e tem, é a ilha de São Miguel, associado uma vez mais ao seu relevo de altitude (associado a este os muitos Moinhos de Vento), que a mantêm muito exposta a ventos, e a múltiplos cursos de água (associados a estes os muitos Moinhos de Água ao longo das suas muitas ribeiras). Portanto indubitavelmente, São Miguel faz juz ao nome que tem - "ILHA VERDE", porque esta é verde até às suas entranhas e sécas por cá não existem dado a enorme abundância de água e humidade que lhe é associada!

A ilha do Pico é a ilha mais montanhosa apenas pelo seu enorme cone vulcânico, porque o resto da ilha é bem mais seca, já Flores por se situar mais a Ocidente é mais pluviosa e se São Miguel é também e apesar de se situar bem mais a Oriente do que as Flores, a segunda ilha mais pluviosa, isso deve-se à sua posição geográfica bem como ao seu relevo muito alto. Só para lembrar que depois da montanha da ilha do Pico com 2351 metros de altitude, o Pico da Vara em São Miguel é a segunda maior elevação dos Açores com 1105 metros de altitude, e sendo o único sítio em São Miguel onde é possível a queda de neve, no Inverno, tal como no pico da ilha com o mesmo nome.

Outra questão, se realmente os órgãos de comunicação social se restringem pura e simplesmente à ilha de São Miguel, não te esqueças que isso deve-se ao facto de ser a maior ilha, e também aquela onde mais acontecimentos inéditos acontecem, portanto, obviamente haverá muito mais para dizer sobre uma terra ou um território relativamente maior do que outros territórios ou ilhas mais pequenas.

Um abraço e cumprimentos.


p.s. - Segundo as ultimas notícias os "restos mortais" do Furacão OMAR transformaram-se apenas numa simples e comum depressão relativamente próximo do arquipélago da Bermuda. Adeus OMAR  lol 


Cumprimentos a todos


----------

